# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس وتمتعي بشعر قوي طويل وكثيف

## ام الوصايف

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة »


مرحبا خواتي حياكم الله في مواضيع ام الوصايف للعناية بالبشرة والشعر شعارنا التميز والامانة والحمد لله منتجاتنا معروفة داخل وخارج الامارات بانها مفيدة للبشرة ونتايجها مضمونة وكلها محلله ومرخصة.


وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 

 
بعد الاقبال الكبير ماشاء الله على زيوت اوعشاب الاطلس للشعرنظرا لفايدته ونتيجته المضمونة في علاج الشعر لاحتوائه على افضل واجود الزيوت والاعشاب الخاصة بعلاج الشعر 
وبطلب من زبوناتي الحبوبات اليوم راح انزل لكم اعشاب للشعر مجربة ومضمونة 100% 
واليوم وصلتني الدفعة الخامسة والعشرين ماشاء الله وحابة انكم انتو بعد تستفيدوا من هذي الاعشاب والزيوت 
وهي عبارة عن مجموعة اعشاب وزيوت مفيدة للشعروتتكون من مجموعة من الاعشاب المعالجة للشعر وحل جميع مشاكله اما الزيوت فهي
(زيت القطران -زيت الاركان -زيت الثوم -زيت الخروع - زيت الصبار -زيت السمسم -زيت الجوجوبا -زيت الزيتون - زيت الورد)

وتييج في غرشة مخلوطة الاعشاب والزيوت وفايدتها للشعر انها:
تقوي الشعر
تكثف الشعر
تمنع التساقط 
تزيل القشرة
تطول الشعر
تحارب تقصف الشعر وتنعمه 
وتييج الاعشاب والزيوت في غرشة 350 ملي 


هذي صورته



سعر اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس 300 درهم
طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:
 سلم واستلم 25ل45 درهم حسب المنطقة

توصيل خارج الامارات : 
نعم نوصل لقطر - السعودية - الكويت -
البحرين - سلطنة عمان 
 


ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكن^_^


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام الوصايف

وللطلب ارسال رسالة عالخاص او عالموبايل او عالايميل تتضمن:
الاسم
الموبايل:
الامارة :
المنطقة:
الطلبية : تحديد الطلبية(تحديد اسم المنتج او المجموعة اللي اخترتيها )
العدد:
مع ارسال 25 درهم رصيد للرقم 0508275119 لتاكيد الطلب وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية 
للتواصل مع ام الوصايف:



كود BB :
2754EA90
(للاستفسار عن المنتجات والطلبيات بس )

الموقع :
www.omelwsayef.com
الايمايل:
[email protected]
موبايل :
بالمسجات فقط ماأرد عالمكالمات اي استفسار طرشي مسج وفالج طيب 
00971508275119
0557640466 
طرشي مسج بالطلبية او اذا عندج اي استفسار وفالج طيب 
ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكم ^_^


تحذير:
منتجات ام الوصايف موجوده حصريا عند ام الوصايف بالامارات وليس لدينا مندوبات في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي واي كريم او منتج يحمل نفس الاسم لسنا مسؤولين عنه


ملاحظة:
اي طلبية وصلتني بياناتها راح اسلمها للمندوب اول مايوصل رصيد 25 درهم للرقم 0508275119 وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية وماراح اطرش اي طلبية ماوصلني تاكيد عليها السموحة خواتي ^_^



تحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

مواضيع منتجاتي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=171

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡  
 ♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## Amina2012

مرحبا اختي ام الوصايف راسلتك على الخاص مبتروديش؟
شوفي رسالتي على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## ام الوصايف

♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡ 
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحـــم.. ولا تعـذبنا فأنـــــــــــــــت عـلينا قادر..

اللهم ارحمنا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات..

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير وألقيا عـلينا السؤال اللهم ألهمنا الجواب

اللهم ثبتنا بالقـــــــــــــــــــــــــول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة..

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه.. وصاحبته وبنيه..لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه.

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلــــــــــــى ربك يومئذ المساق..

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب وغلقت من القبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور الأبواب..فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب..
[[.. اللهم حرم النار على كل من قرأ هذا الرد ..]]
اللهم آمين ،،

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
...

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحـــم.. ولا تعـذبنا فأنـــــــــــــــت عـلينا قادر..

اللهم ارحمنا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات..

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير وألقيا عـلينا السؤال اللهم ألهمنا الجواب

اللهم ثبتنا بالقـــــــــــــــــــــــــول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة..

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه.. وصاحبته وبنيه..لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه.

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلــــــــــــى ربك يومئذ المساق..

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب وغلقت من القبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور الأبواب..فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب..
[[.. اللهم حرم النار على كل من قرأ هذا الرد ..]]
اللهم آمين ،،

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡ 
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
♡حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## مريم الفهد

بالتوفيق

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## ريم العولقي

بالتوفيق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## الوفيه

بالتوفيق

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## بنوتةة كول

مرهه حلوو افدتيني كتيرر
بس خلطةة آلثوم وآالسدر مره خلطةة جداً روعـــه
جربوهآآآ
تحيآاآتي

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## Busnisswoman

موفقة ..

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## شذى الليلك

للرفع

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------

